# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Can someone translate this into English, please?

## love.angel

;h

----------


## Mei

Um.. This is probably very late, but it basically says, in very bad pinyin... 
"How are you? I am at 'home' and can't sleep because I have a lot of homework to complete! 
Today I am very happy to see you, 'David' and 'Jen', and to eat ice-cream 
'Also', are you 'Fake Name'? 
I see you tomorrow in video recording (? not sure about the sound here?) class." 
Hope this helps  ::

----------

